# Diamond Naturals LBP vs Diamond Extreme Athlete



## Mag1c (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, my pup Riley will be 9 weeks tomorrow (going to the vet to get his second round of shots.) 

He is currently on Purina Puppy chow (that's what breeder had him on)

Tried Canidae ALS, but saw the high calcium levels and wanted to switch, he didn't mind it.

I am choosing a mid-range cheaper brand that is in my budget this time around, looking to spend $30-42 on a good mid-range food.

I have narrowed it down to Diamond Naturals LBP and Extreme Athlete.

Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete Chicken & Rice Formula for Dogs, 40 lb. Bag - 5107548 | Tractor Supply Company

Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy Lamb & Rice Formula, 40 lb. Bag - 2800139 | Tractor Supply Company

Should I do the LBP until hes a year, then Extreme Athlete (assuming he likes both)

Also, does anyone know the MAXIMUM levels of calcium, because it only shows the MIN. Would either food be find to feed my puppy?

I have read the horror stories of Diamond, but it's in my price range.


Thanks!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Here is the info I got from the company:

> Dear Susan, 
> 
> Dr. Rettenmaier asked me to follow up with you on the Calcium and Phosphorus Levels. 
> 
> DN Extreme Athlete, DN Adult Chicken and Rice, 4Health Chicken and Rice. 
> Calcium: ........1.9% ....................1.4% .................................1.7%
> Phosphorus: 1.3% .......................1.2%................................ 1.2%
> 
> If you have any other questions, please let us know. 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Cheri
> Customer Service 

For a puppy I would go with the LBP or the Adult chicken and rice. Extreme Athlete is a bit high in my opinion for puppies and I think out of balance with phosphorous.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Canidae all life stages is not very high in calcium.


----------



## Mag1c (Jun 28, 2012)

selzer said:


> Here is the info I got from the company:
> 
> > Dear Susan,
> >
> ...


Thank you so much, you are a life saver!  I will stick with the LBP food.



selzer said:


> Canidae all life stages is not very high in calcium.


The max is 2.0% in Canidae ALS, what she listed above is also the max levels for those respective foods.


----------



## VicTheGermanShepherd (Aug 17, 2012)

dont mean to hijack the thread but I'm feeding Victor Lamb meal and rice adult wet and dry. Is that a sufficient food for a puppy?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would not feed extreme athlete to a puppy. I would feed a good large breed puppy or all-life stages food. Diamond Lg Breed Puppy or Diamond Lamb/Rice would be fine.


----------

